
Toilet paper makers: 'What we are dealing with here is uncharted' - Kaibeezy
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/03/17/business/toilet-paper-supply-chain-coronavirus/index.html
======
Kaibeezy
_So what happens when there 's an unexpected demand spike? "Most mills are 24
hours, 7 days a week operations already. They are running on fixed capacity,"
said [paper processing company CEO] Sellars. "It's not like there's an idle
machine that can be cranked up to increase production."_

